# 67 lemans radio wiring diagram



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

installing a wiring harness in my 67 lemans and i need to find a wiring diagram for the radio wires. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks much


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Is it a M&H product? If so, call their Technical Support at (562) 926-9562. Wiring diagrams are in the Factory Assembly Manual. I can look at it later today to see if it is legible in the manual - poor resolution as the manual is a copy. Matt


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

*67 radio wiring*

This from the original 67 manual. Had to reduce the file size but it seems pretty legible.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Also found this.....


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

in the second pic that looks to be an AM radio. Mine is AM/FM do u think the location of the "yellow" wire would be the same? Also there is a plug on the side of the radio that i can see physically go into the side of the radio what do you think that is for?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Only had AM radios in my 2 67's and never had them out. Did find this diagram....


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks for the great pics that is just what i was looking for!


----------

